# Removal and Insertion of IUD



## Heidi83 (Dec 28, 2012)

Am I able to code 58300 and a 58301 if the patient came in for a removal and insertion of IUD at the same time as an Annual?


----------



## andyrobin (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes.  I code the 58301 1st and the 58300-59 second with v25.13 ICD-9.  The annual I have coded with the iud placement with a 25 modifier.  I have only done this a few times, but have not had a problem.


----------



## mcollins007 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why do you add a 59 modifier? Do you get a better reimbursement?


----------



## ciarahertzog (Jan 7, 2013)

59 modifier is needed on one of the 58300/58301 codes because they are separate procedures being performed on the same date of service and would otherwise be bundled together (which we have had insurance companies do when we have left off the modifier).  However, we place the 59 on the 58301 because that is the code with the lower reimbursement (we order items on the claim based in reimbursement levels and not order performed because some insurance companies pay only percentages of multiple procedures and we want the lower percentage to be applied to the lower allowable).


----------

